# Teeth loss



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all
I know teeth loss is normal for a puppy but Charlie has lost both of his 2 lower canine today - is this normal?? He also needs a face trim he can't see where he is going !!!! Has anyone any good photos for an american to take with me to the groomers?
Thanks
Sue


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

loobylou said:


> Hi all
> I know teeth loss is normal for a puppy but Charlie has lost both of his 2 lower canine today - is this normal?? He also needs a face trim he can't see where he is going !!!! Has anyone any good photos for an american to take with me to the groomers?
> Thanks
> Sue


Hi dont worry about his teeth, i posted a while ago about bailey losing his teeth, he is 21 weeks old and now has all of his adult teeth  i know how you feel, i didn't expect him to loose his teeth so early either.
He's much better now (regarding biting etc..) now that he has all of his adult teeth xx

Regarding the pic for a groomer (sorry i cannot help with this ) would you not try and give him a face trim yourself  it is easier than you think, i bought some thinning scissors and just trimmed around the eye area(best done when he is relaxed and sleepy) i was really impressed with myself
but if you dont feel confident enough yet then yes i would have a groomer take care of it xx

Good luck x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Hi Sue, tooth loss normal, have you noticed if he is cocking his leg as usually they go hand in hand- hormones raging teeth fall out and leg cocks lol and then the fun begins haha. With his grooming I just trim Yogis fur round the eyes, I usually know when it needs doing as he can't see which way I've thrown his ball haha. He is 20wks (yes losing teeth and just cocking leg- not always but more often) but I don't think his body needs trimming yet. Sometimes it can change the way fur grows back as they have their puppy coat and then the adult coat starts to come in by 9mths give or take. I do sometime trim round his botty just so we don't get cling ons!!!
Good luck hope this helps mx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

As others have said very normal.
I trim Buddys face with dog thinning scissors (brought off ebay) using these is more forgiving if you make a mistake (you cant tell)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

If you look at JoJo's blog and Cockapoo Club of Great Britain, they both have photos of different styles of cuts. The finished look is a personal choice, so take a took as see what you fancy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady lost all 4 K9's at one time....and had no lower front teeth either...she was very gummy for a bit


----------

